# Hunting accident



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Did not see this posted yet. Be careful out there. 
http://www.click2houston.com/news/D...ting/-/1735978/17991620/-/dwaccr/-/index.html


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I know. I just cannot imagine a scenario where I mistook my son for a deer.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

WTH? has to be more to the story???


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

thought he was a deer? at 6pm? 
Hope the boy makes a full recovery.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

A tragedy that is totally avoidable.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Father has no business with a gun if he is that careless-No excuse for this.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

OUSTON (KTRK) -- Waller County officials say a 16-year-old boy was accidentally shot by his father during a hunting trip.

Related Content
MORE: Free ABC13 iPhone, iPad, Android and Blackberry apps
MORE: Got a story idea? Let us know!
The incident happened between 6 and 7pm Wednesday in northeast Waller County. Waller County Sheriff's Office spokesperson Craig Davis says a father and son were hunting deer on their property along Haas Road. The two were apparently at opposite ends of the property when the father saw something moving in a semi-wooded area, thought it was a deer and took a shot.

Davis says the son was shot in the upper leg/groin area.

The boy was transported via LifeFlight to Memorial Hermann. He was conscious and alert.

Officials say the shooting appears to be an accident. 
---------------------------- 
Take ABC13 with you! 
Download our free apps for iPhone, iPad, Droid and Blackberry devices

(Copyright ©2013 KTRK-TV/DT. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

brilliant


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I'll never understand how these stories end with "thought it was a deer." I mean I always expect to read that someone tripped over a rock when about to take a shot and discharged their weapon when they hit the ground, but "thought it was a deer" just doesn't compute. How do you identify the vitals/shot placement if you don't even know what it is?


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Cannot believe the stupidity. Saw something in brush, thought it was deer, took shot. Who does this? Accident or not that dad should be charged with something. If you don't have a clear shot or can't see if it is a buck or doe you have no business taking the shot. :headknock


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm I see 4 limbs.... I know a deer has 4 limbs... Maybe he's walking on just his hind legs, I should take him! Shouldn't be allowed to hunt ever again.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

i just don't get it...first thing taught is to always identify your target and what is beyond it...this "accident" is just messed up.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Common sense is a thing of the past. Hope the young man doesn't give up hunting because of his dad!


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Texican89 said:


> Common sense is a thing of the past. Hope the young man doesn't give up hunting because of his dad!


Hope he gives up hunting WITH his dad!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

Texican89 said:


> Hope the young man doesn't give up hunting because of his dad!





finkikin said:


> Hope he gives up hunting WITH his dad!


Hope he goes hunting with his dad and returns the favor :slimer:


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

it's pitch black dark outside after 6 isn't it?


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW this makes no sense at all I hope the son makes a good recovery so he can take all his dad's guns away what a dumbsh**!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Absolutely ridiculous and stupid of the dad. Period, end of story. Should be charged with a crime, stupidity comes to mind.


----------



## BMD (Dec 7, 2012)

Court said:


> Father has no business with a gun if he is that careless-No excuse for this.


None no excuse at all!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hard to see a anything afte r about 530 huh? This man is a total idiot.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Hope the boy makes a full recover. Absolutely no excuse for that to happen!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

Sunset today in waller County is about 5:37. Shot his son "between 6 & 7."
Was he spotlighting??
Prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> i just don't get it...first thing taught is to always identify your target and what is beyond it...this "accident" is just messed up.


X2


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

I think I would want someone to "mistake" me for a deer if I ever shot one of my kids.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Raven said:


> Sunset today in waller County is about 5:37. Shot his son "between 6 & 7."
> Was he spotlighting??
> Prosecute to the fullest extent of the law.


I live near here and "Spotlighting/Poaching' is the only answer I can come up with. Shot was after legal shoorting time, dad could NOT tell if the anmimal was Human or deer or even 2 or 4 legged.

I hope they get to the truth of this and, if it was illegal activity, burn the DAD big time on this one!!!

Sumethin stinks about this!!!


----------



## pwooly (Dec 2, 2012)

I think it's illegal to shoot a deer at night in the dark.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess he wasnt worried about antler restrictions... :headknock


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

pwooly said:


> I think it's illegal to shoot a deer at night in the dark.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


it is, but remember, you get 30mins before sunrise and 30mins after sunset times...still, no excuse for this sort of thing to happen.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

If you shoot your son in the groin you should be forced to become a eunuch. 

Prayers for the kid...hope he doesn't take after his fathers habits in the outdoors.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I'll never understand how these stories end with "thought it was a deer." I mean I always expect to read that someone tripped over a rock when about to take a shot and discharged their weapon when they hit the ground, but "thought it was a deer" just doesn't compute. How do you identify the vitals/shot placement if you don't even know what it is?


That's what I was thinking what a dipc****


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

Sad to hear this.....the truth will come out....it always does ....


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers for the son. Mercy for the father.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Its 6 pm now in Waller county. No way he was hunting legally.
Way to dark!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

That would be 2 this week, wasn't there an accident in S. Tx. this week. Where a dad shot his son in the leg? Son was headed for afgan. soon.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> i just don't get it...first thing taught is to always identify your target and what is beyond it..


One of the first learned basics......


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Fellas, everything you guys have said is spot on and this type of thing should never, ever occur but if this is or was truly an accident then nobody is going to judge that father more than himself!!! He will be harder on himself than any other person, court, or higher authority could or will ever be! This is not an excuse or saying what he did is excusable as its not but I promise you that any judgement handed down by us or another scores very low on the overall scale of things in this fathers mind if he is truly a father!!!

I just know that if I ever severly hurt or killed one of my children and it was due to my negligence then I would probably never leave the woods!!!


----------



## Raven (Jan 22, 2009)

I know legal shooting hours go for 30 minutes after official ss. However, watching from my blinds, I've noticed that unless it's a totally open area, its a waste of time to even try to draw down on a deer after about 15-20 min from ss. Even with a good light gathering scope. Forget it in heavily wooded areas. 
Having said that, I do feel for the shooter. He'll have to carry a heavy load the rest of his days for this poor judgement.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

No excuse for this!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Makes me feel ill. This was anything but an accident. Recklessness, negligence, ridiculous are where'd I'd start.


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

1. Always treat a gun as if it's loaded
2. Always keep the muzzle pointed in a safe direction.
3. Always know your target and what's beyond it.

These are the most basic rules of gun safety. These are not accidents. An accident would be tripping and the gun goes off etc. this was an act of stupidity and it really irritates me. Hope the boy makes a full recovery.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

INTOTHEBLUE said:


> Cannot believe the stupidity. Saw something in brush, thought it was deer, took shot. Who does this? Accident or not that dad should be charged with something. If you don't have a clear shot or can't see if it is a buck or doe you have no business taking the shot. :headknock


X2 I totally agree ! what a dumb arse I hate to say it but maybe thats away to stop that gene pool !


----------



## D RAY (Apr 13, 2011)

There are still a lot of facts missing and I'm sure something like "it was their first time to go hunting together" and "the son was flushing deer out of the ten acre pasture behind their aunts sisters cousins place" would not surprise me. One thing for sure is that every time you hear of a shooting like this it never makes sense. There are a ton of dumb ace people out there who think that hunting is something like golfing. Buy a gun some and some camouflage then find some land and let's go kill something. Ask a game warden, they bust tons of idiots like this. The main thing is that this is why I spend the time and money on hunting, is to teach my children how to handle guns, use them safely, aim, and really hunt. I am a freak about gun safety and I probably **** people off sometimes. But I can remember squirrel hunting as a 6 year old packing a shotgun. Probably learned way more about guns and safety that squirrels. My dad was and still is educational and strict about guns. A lot of us can't understand how the dad mistakes a boy for a deer when in reality he didn't, he shot at movement. Period. And we all know guys like this, hopefully you don't hunt with any.

Teach your kids to unload their guns before climbing out of a deerstand.
Why you would need a loaded gun in camp still puzzles me.
Never shoot at something moving in the bushes. 
If someone wants to look at your gun unload the weapon open the slide or bolt
Identify your target and make a good shot.
Use your safety
And don't be afraid to call someone out on it, there is a good chance no one has ever taught them.

Sorry just my .02 rant


----------



## larrymac1 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Shooting*

I remember many years ago, a guy I went to high school with and his father were bear hunting with a guide. The father got up early and saw bear tracks through the camp site and started tracking with his gun. As he circled the camp following the tracks the guide got up and saw the tracks and heard a noise in the underbrush and shot and killed the father.

This was over 40 years ago and I don't remember what happened to the guide.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

TXFPCOACH said:


> it's pitch black dark outside after 6 isn't it?


My thoughts exactly. Isn't there a hunting time for deer? How can you see something in the brush on the other side of the property after six anyway.


----------



## LouietheDrifter (May 18, 2009)

He needs to be held accountable. Hunting Licence permintly revolked.
He also qualifies for those who should not have the right to own a firearm. You can' fix STUPID.


----------

